# service pack 2 no reconoce tarjeta nvidia



## fxs (Jun 25, 2006)

Hola, actualice el windows xp con el service pack 2, y el asunto es que no reconoce la tarjeta de video (nvidia). El driver supuestamente se instala, pero no se puede acceder al manager de nvidia. Buscando el driver mas reciente, mientras se instala aparece un mensaje del tipo " no hay ningun controlador que reconozca el hardware actual", por lo que no se instala. La tarjeta esta conectada,  asi que espero alguien sepa alguna causa de lo que sucede y  me pueda ayudar. Bueno, espero haya respuestas, muchas gracias !!


----------



## sir rodrigo (Jun 27, 2006)

Hola!! por los antecedentes que tengo y ademas por experiencia propia service pack 2 no es recomendable... trata de conseguir el service pack 3 disponible en la pagina de microsoft solo debes entrar al sitio web y descargar las actualizaciones automaticas despues de algunas actualizaciones podras adquirir el service pack 3.....
si lo quieres hacer mes facil consigue el windows xp de la version del 2003 en adelante ya que este sistema operativo lo trae integrado


----------



## Juan Mesa (Oct 27, 2006)

Hola fxs!, Seguro el driver es el mas actualizado?? yo toy trabajando con la nVidea ge-force FX 5500 128MB con el SP2 y no tengo ni un problema, yo estoy utilizando un driver que esta en la pagina oficial que sirve para casi todas las tarjetas con chip nVidea, proba a bajar ese, si no, hace lo que dijo sir rodrigo, saludos


----------

